# anyone heard of www.angel-litemaltese.com



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello All,

I am new to this forum and this is my FIRST post ever. I have read through almost ALL of your previous postings on breeders and have learned alot from you all. In my searches, I came across this website:_ www.angel-litemaltese.com _ and I was wondering if any of you can shed some light on this breeder? I am very interested in one of her puppies but I am really scared of getting a sick puppy and want to avoid ill reputed breeders at all costs. 

Thank you in advance for your help!

god bless


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and this is my FIRST post ever. I have read through almost ALL of your previous postings on breeders and have learned alot from you all. In my searches, I came across this website:_ www.angel-litemaltese.com _ and I was wondering if any of you can shed some light on this breeder? I am very interested in one of her puppies but I am really scared of getting a sick puppy and want to avoid ill reputed breeders at all costs.
> 
> ...



I have never heard of her being mentioned on this board, however, when looking at her website she seems to be a responsible breeder and I see nothing wrong with being interested in one of her pups. I would think as long as you ask the right questions and there are no other red flags, then you are fine. Mostly people warn about mass breeders and those who breed several breeds, or don't breed to better the maltese etc. Good luck


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

The only thing I noticed that struck me wrong was that she referred to tiny dogs as teacups, and that is not a size distinction in Maltese, and any (imo) responsible breeder knows that.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm wondering why, if they've bred for 20 yrs they don't have
any champions of their own. Their one champion is from
Gerta Shaw's line, which was lovely. It's not Angel Lite breed-
ing.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> The only thing I noticed that struck me wrong was that she referred to tiny dogs as teacups, and that is not a size distinction in Maltese, and any (imo) responsible breeder knows that.[/B]


I agree...take a look at Chirsman's take on Teacups


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi,

I just looked at their site, and....I personally don't like sites that dress up puppies in weird costumes as a sales technique. I's rather see a good view of their heads, ears and faces. There was a post earlier today that Rhapsody Maltese has several pups available.

good luck,

mary anna herk and theena


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=471783
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Those are two cute available pups AND expensive...of course I paid plenty for Herk, and then I paid again several thousand dollars for his luxating patella surgery :smilie_tischkante: 

mary anna herk and theena


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I'm wondering why, if they've bred for 20 yrs they don't have
> any champions of their own. Their one champion is from
> Gerta Shaw's line, which was lovely. It's not Angel Lite breed-
> ing.[/B]


 That was my thought also but I didn't want to say anything. I agree with you, breeding for 20 yrs should produce something that was worthy of the ring, but maybe their site is just out of date.

I also agree with makettle, I HATE seeing puppies dressed up. It makes them look tragic and sick and isnt' cute, as far as I'm concerned. There is one site that makes me sick, Princess Pets or something like that. A broker site but all the puppies look so sad.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Hi,
> 
> I just looked at their site, and....I personally don't like sites that dress up puppies in weird costumes as a sales technique. I's rather see a good view of their heads, ears and faces. There was a post earlier today that Rhapsody Maltese has several pups available.
> 
> ...


I feel the same about seeing puppies dressed up. I don't know why, but I find it very unappealing.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your input. I think I will take my time to do more research then. I really do want a healthy puppy so I want to do my due diligence to find a reputable breeder. I have looked into many breeders websites other have mentioned here..and realized that their puppies are expensive! but then again, I think the breed overall is expensive! I understand that I will be paying for quality so I am going to just stop now..hhaha..but just a though. thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Thank you everyone for your input. I think I will take my time to do more research then. I really do want a healthy puppy so I want to do my due diligence to find a reputable breeder. I have looked into many breeders websites other have mentioned here..and realized that their puppies are expensive! but then again, I think the breed overall is expensive! I understand that I will be paying for quality so I am going to just stop now..hhaha..but just a though. thanks for letting me vent![/B]



Yes, the breed can be expensive but in my opinion, the only people who have the 'right' to charge the high puppy prices are breeders who show their maltese and aren't breeding purely for profit. It's not saying that they don't have quality maltese, but to me it's just importnat that a breeder puts forth the time, effort and money to show, proving that their dogs meet the breed standard. 

I also want to point out that nobody is saying that Angel Lite isnt' reputable, their site just may be outdated and doesn't reflect their show experience.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

OK I am not going to voice any opinion on this paticular breeder because I just do not know. But I do want to ask you all a very serious question. I have babies that I just today took pictures with Christmas things involved. I had fun doing it and am by no means trying to hide anything about my babies. Please look at these pictures and give me your honest opinion. 

*Please be honest. You will not hurt my feelings. *



























Thank you.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

awww Becky, I think your babies are adorable.

I guess I was being "naive" in my earlier post, but I guess I am just so used to seeing people post horrific puppy mills, that I didn't see the smaller things. And, without talking or knowing the breeder, it is harder to judge. Although, I do have to agree with the whole champion thing. There are so many wonderful maltese breeders that I am sure you will find the puppy if your dream.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> awww Becky, I think your babies are adorable.
> 
> I guess I was being "naive" in my earlier post, but I guess I am just so used to seeing people post horrific puppy mills, that I didn't see the smaller things. And, without talking or knowing the breeder, it is harder to judge. Although, I do have to agree with the whole champion thing. There are so many wonderful maltese breeders that I am sure you will find the puppy if your dream.[/B]


Thank you. I just know that I am trying so hard to do things the right way that if the pictures were to look one but tacky or deceiving I would never post them on my site. I love the holidays all of them and have so much fun with the babies.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi Becky,

I was one of the posters who said she disliked pups being dressed in "weird costumes" as a selling tool. I just visited your website and it looks great, no weird outfits there!
There is a big difference between posing your pups in a holiday scene, or even on a colorful blanket, and putting crazy hats and freaky fluffy collars on them. I feel it's unkind and distasteful to dress up pups your are listing as available. My favorite photos are just clean and focused shots of pups that give an idea of their true personalities.


Afterall, everyone should know to leave the dressing up to the forever moms who have a lifetime to make their malts look silly in all manner of jackets, dresses, sweaters and....oh yeah Halloween Costumes :HistericalSmiley: 

mary anna herk and theena


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

> Thank you everyone for your input. I think I will take my time to do more research then. I really do want a healthy puppy so I want to do my due diligence to find a reputable breeder. I have looked into many breeders websites other have mentioned here..and realized that their puppies are expensive! but then again, I think the breed overall is expensive! I understand that I will be paying for quality so I am going to just stop now..hhaha..but just a though. thanks for letting me vent![/B]





pay now, or pay later with money and heartbreak for expensive surgeries and medical proceedures. oh yeah and don't forget the clothing budget :biggrin: oh yeah and don't forget the stroller and the carseat and the leashes and the beds and the toys and the daycare and the carriers and the fences and the grooming and the luvin and the lickin and the laughing and all the bills you won't get from a psychiatrist!


mary anna herk and theena


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Becky,

You have holiday props, not costumes, big diff. And having theme bows isn't 'dressing up' either. boas, jewelry, hats and putting them in things they ahve no business being in, well.. that's what I don't like seeing.

Your pics are adorable, btw! 

Oh and putting santa hats on I don't think falls under the same category, except if the puppy looks scared to death, LOL


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

When I go to a site to look at puppies available for sale, I don't want to be distracted by anything. I do like a nice contrasting background but not one that is busy. As far as clothing or hats or bows, any of that, I don't like; you never know if those things are hiding an imperfection. 

On a gallery of pictures, those things are fine. But, those pictures are posted for different reasons.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Just to update: I will ask for more pictures from the breeder. Will help me to make my decision. So far, she has been incredibly professional and nice about my questions. but my concern is still regarding the puppy. 

Another question I have is: "what do you think about placing non refundable deposits on newborns?" has anyone done so before? if i am placing this deposit to a reputable breeder, is that less risky? I would assume so. Sorry if this sounds like a dumb question. I am a novice at this. I am seriously considering this because i understand puppies from certain established breeders are high in demand so a deposit might help me to secure a puppy,even if it means I must wait a while. 

thank you so much ladies!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Just to update: I will ask for more pictures from the breeder. Will help me to make my decision. So far, she has been incredibly professional and nice about my questions. but my concern is still regarding the puppy.
> 
> Another question I have is: "what do you think about placing non refundable deposits on newborns?" has anyone done so before? if i am placing this deposit to a reputable breeder, is that less risky? I would assume so. Sorry if this sounds like a dumb question. I am a novice at this. I am seriously considering this because i understand puppies from certain established breeders are high in demand so a deposit might help me to secure a puppy,even if it means I must wait a while.
> 
> thank you so much ladies!!![/B]


I definitely would not pay a deposit to a breeder on a newborn, so many things can happen. A breeder on the AMA list, well, that would be a different story. Again, I'm not trying to say anything bad about this breeder you asked about because I do not know her or her dogs. But before sending any money to any breeder, I would ask to see pedigrees on the parents (both, not just the champion dad), maybe ask how many 'breeding' dogs she has, and make sure she has had bile acids checked bn the parents. 

There are so many wonderful breeders out there, I'd hate to see you limit yourself to just one, esp when you have the time to 'shop' around!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=472104
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good advice Stacy.


----------

